# Does this amp exist?



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Does anyone know of an amp that is:

A)a head, 

B)about 5 to 15 watts, or so 

C)6L6 or 6V6, 

D) has reverb tank (this is likely the tough part...not impossible as the Peavey Classic 30 heads have this)

E) is about 18" long (think Traynor YBA -2A head here)

F) is under 30 pounds (which is likely)

Any extra features will be considered a bonus (e.g., tube rectification, standby switch, multiple impedence speaker jacks, etc. )

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

greco said:


> Does anyone know of an amp that is:
> 
> A)a head,
> 
> ...


If Swart starts making the AST head again it would be in the right ballpark.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

greco said:


> Does anyone know of an amp that is:
> 
> A)a head,
> 
> ...


I have a Garnet stencil amp that fits this description. This is an amp that Garnet made for a department store. It was very similar to one of his own models except it didn't have the Garnet logo.

I picked it up with some other stuff in a package deal. The power trannie was baked so I replaced it with a beefy Hammond, replaced the old filter caps and replaced the speaker with an Eminence Legend.

It has a 6V6 running 4-5 watts or so, in a BIG cab holding the single 12" speaker! The cab is as big as a Traynor Guitar Mate. The larger cab means more efficiency (volume).

It has both reverb and trem! I liked the sound of it but it was a little jazzy and clean for my tastes. I looked up and compared the schematics and noticed that when Gar sold it under his name the preamp circuit was a little more "rock and roll". So of course I changed the circuit in my amp to match!

The model number of the Garnet version was D15TR.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info.

Wild Bill...I'm actually looking for an amp head. What is (electronically) needed to make the reverb pans function well in a head? I've read that there are problems with this...does one need more shielding of some sort or just a deeper head cab to get the pan further away from the amp chassis?

There is a Garnet 15TR for sale in Hamilton for $250.00 on Craigslist, if anyone is interested:
http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/oak/msg/641093905.html

Peace

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Scottone: The Swart AST head looks great...wonder how much it goes for? Maybe I don't really want to know...LOL

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Bump for possible further comments.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Mesa Boogie Mark III heads.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

What about a THD BiValve?

Not quite sure what style of music you play, but this seems to fit the description.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Dave,

I'm working a design like that (Sundar-II), but it's over a kilobuck and about 21" wide....

Cheers!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks Andy and Geek.

The THD is nice but the price is a bit high for me ($1329.00 US on Musician's Freind website).

Don't get me wrong...I fully understand WHY the prices are high...I just have to try to stay within a limited budget.

Can either of you answer this previously posted question for me (in fairly simple terms) Thanks.

_*What is (electronically) needed to make the reverb pans function well in a head? I've read that there are problems with this...does one need more shielding of some sort or just a deeper head cab to get the pan further away from the amp chassis...or some other type of solution?*_

Peace

Dave


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Dave,

Three things are required for good mechanical reverb, IMO:
1 - Protection from magnetic fields (like transformers and chokes). This can be done with shielding, but there is no substitute for distance from noisy objects.

2 - Adequate drive. An 8-10 ohm input tank can take about a watt max. They sound really good with 800mW drive 

3 - Reverb placement. They sound best just before the PI and after all the tone stacks and stuff.

Cheers!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Geek said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Three things are required for good mechanical reverb, IMO:
> 1 - Protection from magnetic fields (like transformers and chokes). This can be done with shielding, but there is no substitute for distance from noisy objects.
> ...


Thanks Geek...always wondered about this. It was discussed once (that I read about) on the Seymour Duncan forum after one of the forum members bought a Bandmaster Reverb head...but not from an electronics perspective, only "maybe it is because" IIRC

Dave


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

greco said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Wild Bill...I'm actually looking for an amp head. What is (electronically) needed to make the reverb pans function well in a head? I've read that there are problems with this...does one need more shielding of some sort or just a deeper head cab to get the pan further away from the amp chassis?
> 
> ...


I know I'll live to regret not jumping on this one.

Man, if I hadn't just dropped 4000$ on airplane tickets...


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Dave,

I just remembered a circuit for a reverb tank test jig I made. If you incorporate it into an exising amp, you can loose the 5751 and use the 6JT8 :smile:

http://geek.scorpiorising.ca/GeeK_ZonE/index.php?topic=3551.0

Cheers!


----------

